# Trash Style?



## firstlord18 (22. August 2005)

Edit: hoffe, ist der richtige Bereich, könnte eben in Photoshop aber wiederum auch in HTML ....


 Hi,

  erstmal wollte ich fragen, ob Ihr mir vielleicht ein paar Links zu 

  Trash-Style-Homepages geben könntet, wie z.b. 

   - http://www.rendezvous17m.de/#
   - http://www.ryansheckler.com/flash.html

  welche sind.

  Dann zum nächsten Punkt: wie fängt man am besten an, solch eine Seite zu machen? 

  Ich möchte nähmlich gerne mal ein neues Design für meine aktuelle Page (www.nsane.de) machen.

 Bei meiner aktuellen habe ich zuerst die größen der Frames in Dreamweaver festgelegt und danach die Grafiken für die Frames mit Photoshop in der größe der Frames gemacht.

  Muss man das immer so machen, oder wie geht das besser?

  Kann  ich auch ne komplette HP in Photoshop designen und die dann danach so slicen, dass ich sie eben mit Content füllen kann?

 Aber wenn ich ne komplette Seite designe, dann stelle ich mir wieder die Frage, wie groß muss ich dann die einzelnen Grafiken machen, da der Browser ja nicht wirklich 1024*768 Pixel groß ist (wegen Menüleiste, Statusleiste, Taskbar etc...).

 Deswegen eben die Frage, wie ich ein Design in Photoshop zu stande bekomme, und ob Ihr mir vielleicht auch Tipps im Bezug auf Grunge-/Trash- Style geben könnt (Gute Farben, Schriftarten etc).

  Vielen vielen Dank!


----------



## ivan4ever (22. August 2005)

Hallo firstlord18!

Bei deinen ersten Fragen kann ich dir leider nicht weiter helfen.

Aber dafür bei der Frage, ob man in Photoshop eine komplette Homepage-Gestaltung machen kann.

>> Ja!

Schau mal HIER, da gibts ein wunderbares Tutorial zur Webseiten-Gestaltung mit Photoshop! Sehr empfehlenswert! einfach auf Praxis>Schulungen>Grundlagen Webdesign

Zum Problem mit der Auflösung:
Stell deinen Monitor auf 1024x768, mach einen Screenshot von deinem Browser, öffne diese Datei dann im PS und lösche den Browserfenster-Inhalt, und tata Du hast die genaue Größe deiner zukünftigen Homepage!!

Hoffe ich konnte helfen

c ya


----------



## firstlord18 (22. August 2005)

Danke erstmal ...

dunkle farben eignen sich ja gut für grunge hp, welche würden da gut passen (eventuell noch mit einem blau ton drin)? soll ich eine statische seite oder ne dynamische machen? welche schriftarten würden gut passen?


----------



## Jacka (23. August 2005)

Hi!

Weiß/bläulich auf schwarz finde ich am Besten.
Die Sites deiner Links sind in Flash erstellt, das bekommst du so mit PS 
selbstvertändlich nicht hin. Du kannst die Grafikelemente in PS designen und anschließen
in Flash zu seinem Ganzen zusammenfügen.

Bei statisch oder dynamisch Seiten streiten sich die Geister...
Fallst du bei HTML + Co. bleiben willst, kannst du natürlich auch eine dynamische Seite erstellen.
Mit Flash bist du relativ an ein Format gebunden, außer du hast eine normale HTML Seite mit 
Flashelementen.
Außerdem kommt es denke ich darauf an, wie Umfangreich dein Infoangebot ausfällt.
Man stelle sich einmal Amazon als statische Seite vor... schrecklich!
Oder auch tutorials.de, in 800 * 600 max. Größe oder sogar noch kleiner! Möchte man auch 
nicht haben. 
Für Seite wie deine "gelinkten", ist statische vollkommen OK!

Bei Site gehe ich immer von einer Auflösung von 800 * 600 aus.
Mein Ausgangsformat hat immer eine Breite von 755 Pixel.

(Dreamweaver und Co. mag ich nicht sonderlich und lege lieber selber an den
Quellcode Hand an! Kann ich nur zu raten!)

Grüße,
Jacka


----------



## firstlord18 (23. August 2005)

Selber der Quellcode zu schreiben ist wohl ziemlich schwer ...

 wie soll ich da z.b. die ganzen Elemente genau platzieren, sodass alles Pixelgenau zusammenpasst?


----------



## Jacka (24. August 2005)

Hi!

Also die meisten benutzen denke ich noch immer Tabellen um
Elemente zu plazieren. Ist auch das Einfachste...
Man muss sich damit etwas beschäftigen, aber nach und nach wird es
immer besser!   

Hier ein paar Grundlagen:
Natürlich die hier:
selfhtml 

Super HTML-Quellcode-Editor:
Phase 

Für Fortgeschrittene:
css4you 
selfphp 

Solltest du dich für Flash entscheiden:
Flashworker 


Grüße,
Jacka


----------



## rundes kipfal (24. August 2005)

http://www.pixel2life.com
http://www.absolutecross.com

 Stichwort: Grundstyle


 Es gibt ca. ~ sechstrilliardenachthunterfünfundreißigtausenneunhundertachtundvierzig Tutorials darüber.


----------



## firstlord18 (24. August 2005)

du meinst wohl grunge style, abe da gibt es net sooo viele gute tuts ...


----------



## Philip Kurz (24. August 2005)

Wie bitte? 

http://www.dubtastic.com oder alternativ hier im Photoshopforum nach "Grunge" suchen ... da gibt es wirklich sehr viele, *gute* Tutorials.


----------

